# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  All Trump voters are racist

## timosman



----------


## LibertyEagle

Don Lemon probably should dump his white boyfriend, if he wants to continue this race-baiting crap.

----------


## RJB

I have never voted for what benefits me as a person with my race, sexuality, etc.  I have voted for what I think is best for Americans.

I find it ironic that CNN is upset that white women are supposedly voting for white women issues vs minority women's issues or minority issues in general.  

If politicians push for better rights for minorities over whites, eventually whites will vote as a group for strictly whites.  That is a natural response.  It's not happening very much now, but the media seems to be pushing for such a backlash.

----------


## DamianTV

CNN spends more time telling us how we are different than how we are alike.  And Trump is right, but he is not the first to say it, we were.  MSM is the enemy, it programs people to divide by their differences instead of promoting unity and equal rights for all good men.  (men meaning human, not males)

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I have never voted for what benefits me as a person with my race, sexuality, etc.  I have voted for what I think is best for Americans.
> 
> I find it ironic that CNN is upset that white women are supposedly voting for white women issues vs minority women's issues or minority issues in general.  
> 
> If politicians push for better rights for minorities over whites, eventually whites will vote as a group for strictly whites.  That is a natural response.  It's not happening very much now, but the media seems to be pushing for such a backlash.


That's how I'm voting from now on.

Coloreds, migrant inavders, white self loathers and weirdosexuals, by overwhelming majorities, clearly do not want anything close to the type of government I want and the Bill of Rights demands.

Furthermore, they have made it very clear they want me gone, the more mild ones "gone" in the political sense that I will no longer be allowed to have any political voice, the more extreme, gone in the very real genocidal sense.

$#@! them, and if that makes me an "ist" of some sort, a million times over, well, $#@! that too, I no longer care.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> CNN spends more time telling us how we are different than how we are alike.


Tell me how much alike we are...

Tell me what my common experience is with, say, a Ghanan homosexual immigrant flight attendant (a very real person working for a major airline) living in a massive urban center?

What is our common life experience, common religion, common view on the nature of man and government, common language, common ethnicity, common past?

The fact is we have absolutely *nothing* in common, other than both being disconnected atoms of humanity, trying to make a buck in an increasingly oppressive and tyrannical corporate system, and have something left over *after* paying the crippling tax bill for the mega-police-state that is required to keep a lid on all this diversity.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The supreme irony of this self-righteous nonsense is that it is nothing more than people who now feel that they are in a majority that can harass, subjugate and oppress a specific minority. They are what they hate.

Breaking society down into groups allows groups to band together and declare one of the other sub-groups as the enemy to be despised. They have reached the point where they believe that the combination of all other groups makes a majority that can oppress straight white males.

They really, really badly want to get all white women to go along with this agenda in order to have a solid majority. A majority whose singular purpose is to demonize and abuse a minority.

They are what they hate.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Scumbag Don Lemon strikes again.  He might be my most hated person who works at CNN.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *All Trump voters are racist*


There is very broad diversity of views on this,  from one extreme to another.  Some had argued that this is due to MAGA's "strategic ambiguity" cultivated through contradictory statements on almost every critical issue. But end result seems to be that not many are clear what his real stances are on most divisive issues of the day as those tend to modulate with time/audience/external events etc.

MAGA has faced similar criticism as lobbed by left wing/Dems favored candidate against right wing/MAGA favored candidate (who incidentally read "art of the deal" lessons to his kid in pre-election ads) using this classic one liner that got lot of play in media coverage recently:




> Out of the millions of line of bull malarkey spouted this election season, Andrew Gillum’s line on Ron DeSantis’ racial views is worth remembering.
> 
> *“Now I’m not calling Mr. DeSantis a racist,” Gillum said during a debate. “I’m simply saying the racists believe he’s a racist.”*


From: Commentary: DeSantis is a ‘cotton-pickin’’ racist and Gillum is untouchable, media decrees


On the other extreme, there are views like these as spewed by recent PA shooting suspect:




> 


From: Pittsburgh synagogue shooting thread



MAGA's latest post-midterms, bi-partisan, pro-Pelosi rhetoric is as politically correct/mainstream as it gets. There are other  examples in the past also like when he invoked Presidential powers to pardon a black boxer who was found guilty of "anti white slavery act" because of inter-racial romantic relationship over a century ago (Trump pardons Jack Johnson erasing conviction for violating Anti White Slavery Act ). 
But none of that seems to have convinced media and "Trump is racist" claims continue to be projected directly/indirectly.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That's how I'm voting from now on.
> 
> Coloreds, migrant inavders, white self loathers and weirdosexuals, by overwhelming majorities, clearly do not want anything close to the type of government I want and the Bill of Rights demands.
> 
> Furthermore, they have made it very clear they want me gone, the more mild ones "gone" in the political sense that I will no longer be allowed to have any political voice, the more extreme, gone in the very real genocidal sense.
> 
> $#@! them, and if that makes me an "ist" of some sort, a million times over, well, $#@! that too, I no longer care.


They are making it about survival for us.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*You’re Morally Obligated to Call Out Your Racist Relatives at Thanksgiving*


*The annual dinner is the perfect time for uncomfortable conversation*

                 by                              Amy McCarthy                                             Nov 20, 2018

The Thanksgiving table has long served as a rhetorical  battleground for American families. Whether it’s hot gossip about the  cousin who’s headed for his fourth divorce or equally fiery political  takes, moral and social wars have always been waged at the dinner table.  But in this extremely tumultuous time, as children remain incarcerated on the Texas border and mass shootings dominate the news,  moderates everywhere still insist that being nice to your racist,  Trump-supporting relatives at the Thanksgiving table is somehow going to  be the balm that prevents us from ending up in Margaret Atwood’s  Gilead. 

 Writing for the _Denver Post_, attorney/columnist Doug Friednash warns against “tribal discord” as the country becomes increasingly polarized, and argues that a little dose of politeness is all that’s needed to heal the wounds that divide our country.  “Thanksgiving dinner chatter can become risky business,” Friednash  writes. “But it doesn’t need to be. We need to listen harder to what  people are saying. People that disagree with how we see the world may be  our opponents, but they need not be our enemies. They can be our  frenemies.”

----------


## enhanced_deficit

One of Trump's biggest supporters was given highest Mexican Award today, would they give him this award if he was supporting a "racist"?










The Order of the Aztec Eagle, issued by Mexico to foreigners who make a significant contribution to the country


*Mexicans stunned: Mexico's president just gave Jared Kushner their nation’s greatest award for saving NAFTA (renamed USMCA)*

November 30, 2018Kushner was inducted into the Order of the Aztec Eagle. It’s an  honour reserved for foreigners who make a significant contribution to  Mexico’s wellbeing. In this case, it was for a trade agreement.

The  USMCA agreement — which replaces the North American Free Trade  Agreement (NAFTA) dumped by President Trump — is expected to be signed  at the G20 meeting of world leaders in Argentina.
He was a “grand  ally of Mexico”, President Peña Nieto declared at the announcement,  which elevates Kushner to the same league as Bill Gates, Queen Elizabeth  II, Walt Disney and Nelson Mandela.

Kushner deserved recognition for “his significant contributions in  achieving the renegotiation … avoiding a unilateral departure by the US  from the treaty”.

Kushner will get the bling pinned to his chest by Peña Nieto at the Buenos Aires G20 summit later this week.
Sealing that deal was an achievement for the outgoing Mexican government  as well as for Trump’s son-in-law. Kushner. will attend the signing of  the US-Mexico-Canada Agreement at the Group of 20 summit.

https://www.news.com.au/finance/econ...4a2bd8a6a09598

----------


## enhanced_deficit

This has been a persistent theme by media:



From:  
Reporters, Celebs Call Trump-Supporters "Nazis", "KKK", Want Them "Euthanized" After Rally

----------


## euphemia

Really?  I wonder what their neighbors look like?

----------

